

Facebook Timeline - equilibrium
http://www.facebook.com/press/info.php?timeline

======
27182818284
There is something I've pointed out before, but it is interesting and, I
think, worth repeating:

If they lost half of all of their users overnight, it would only set them back
about two years in terms of growth.

